# Powered Wheelbarrow



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

I've searched this forum and have not found very much nor recent input on this subject.

I'm looking for recommendations from those that have experience actually using one. 

Main use will be for transporting compactor and/or water bladder to trail work sites as well as moving soil & rocks at the worksite.

A Gator or ATV are too wide. Currently using hand truck which is getting old not to mention dangerous.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I've used the DR 6.75 Pro Powerwagon with the wood flat bed, it is good for smooth packed trail but not great on rough/raw terrain or in the woods. Goes pretty fast, has reverse, ~34" wide, can handle several hundred lbs. although not sure I would want 800 lbs. in one as advertised. I would not buy this one unless I had to haul a lot of gravel or crusher fines a long ways down a smooth wide trail only.

I think this electric Muck-Truck is interesting...


----------



## Wildfire (Feb 4, 2004)

I've used the Muck-Truck Max a lot and prefer it over tracked 'barrows like the Grillo. It uses four ATV wheels and is fast and maneuverable, not to mention less expensive than the other options. It's 30" wide and rated for 800 lbs, as I recall.


----------



## dirt pirate (Feb 26, 2009)

We use a pair of Canycom BFP 602 track carriers for trail work. Will haul a good load and the hydraulic dump is very helpful. Works well as a partner to a mini excavator.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Boulder Pilot said:


> I've searched this forum and have not found very much nor recent input on this subject.
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations from those that have experience actually using one.
> 
> ...


Did you see this one? It is from 2008, but it's not like you need the newest fashion every year. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/power-wheelbarrows-421954.html


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

A canycom BFP 602 is what you want. We have a "dump tub" bolted in ours which makes it twice as useful.

On our last workday I hauled 2 plate compactors, 2 generators, 2 demolition hammers, and a bunch of tools down a logging road from our work area. It was a bit front heavy and I had to back down, but sure beat making multiple trips or carrying things by hand.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

Used a Muck Truck once to haul block and gravel uphill (~7%) for a switchback wall. It was nearly useless in semi greasy conditions (no traction) and left significant ruts in the trail. I don't think a tracked barrow would have had the same issues. Would recommend tracks if low ground pressure or hill climbing is a requirement.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. I'm going to rent a wheeled and a tracked model before deciding.

Yo Slocaus, Thanks for that link. I had seen that. I heard all the cool kids ditched the 400 x 10 wheels in favor of 420.5 x 12.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## twright205 (Oct 2, 2011)

I know you feel that an atv with a dump trailer might be too wide my kawasaki praire 360 is 47 inches wide. and the tires can straddle the actual tread, but really it's not all that bad.. of course some side slopes might be out if you are trying to insure a minimum tread width.. but ATV with a dump trailer. has been much more practical in my experience....the cost of the powered wheelbarrows for being a one pony show is hard to swallow.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm in San Diego, home of the greatest number of endangered species in the USA. Many areas of SD County prohibit the use of any power tool between Feb. 15- Sept 15. So ATV is out of the picture when we are rough cutting new bench. Heck, some areas prohibit ALL trailwork during this time frame.

I hope to rent both types of powered wheelbarrows very soon and will post my crews assessment of both types, including terrain, tasks, etc.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

We have two. A smaller Honda HP250 that has seen some rebuilds and retrofits, photo is with a new bucket. It's since gotten some improved intake protection from rocks/dirt/dust:









And a newer, larger Canycom BFP602:


----------

